# ( Nutes) Fox Farm or Canna? in DWC



## Pepper (May 4, 2009)

Currently using FF, and very happy with the product, but was told that Canna nutes are even better than FF. Has anyone used both before? One better that the other?


----------



## Pepper (May 5, 2009)

Annnnnyyyyyyoooonnneeeeeee ................


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

I like and use GH 3 part, so I cant help ya, but I can give ya a :bump:


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. Wow nobody uses FF or Canna nutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MootPointBlank (May 12, 2009)

I've been trying to get some more feedback on Canna nutes too and it seems that people have become somewhat tight-lipped. I'll come back and let you know if I find anything if you can do the same for me. I need to decide on some different nutes soon.

MPB


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 12, 2009)

Seeing as i use about 1 bottle of each FF product per crop, at 15/bottle its kinda pricey. any better and slightly cheaper? i do like being able to say that it is 90% organically grown tho. matters to some different people.


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

MootPointBlank said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get some more feedback on Canna nutes too and it seems that people have become somewhat tight-lipped. I'll come back and let you know if I find anything if you can do the same for me. I need to decide on some different nutes soon.
> 
> MPB


 

Thanks. The Canna nutes are a 4 part system, Cannazym, Rhizotonic, PK 13/14, Cannaboost.
The hydro store guy is an old timer   he says if I drop the Fox Farm next grow and use Canna nuts, + co2 + a bat wing reflector versus the reflector I use now ( 6" High Yield 2 air cooled) that my yield will go up about 40 to 50%   That is very tempting


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> Seeing as i use about 1 bottle of each FF product per crop, at 15/bottle its kinda pricey. any better and slightly cheaper? i do like being able to say that it is 90% organically grown tho. matters to some different people.


 

To me Fox Farm is well worth the price, I think its great stuff.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 12, 2009)

You will fail at co2. he just wants to sell you stuff. And batwings are worst next to cool tubes and no reflector.

We all fail at co2.


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> You will fail at co2. he just wants to sell you stuff. And batwings are worst next to cool tubes and no reflector.
> 
> We all fail at co2.


 

What do you mean I will fail with the co2? I dont like cool tubes. You say bat wing reflectors are no good? Why not? What do you think of the hood I use now? its 18"x 15"


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 13, 2009)

They dont reflect the light at a useful angle. they are also open ended which is a large minus.

co2 requires hermetic conditions. ive made several informative posts about it, search my history.


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> They dont reflect the light at a useful angle. they are also open ended which is a large minus.
> 
> co2 requires hermetic conditions. ive made several informative posts about it, search my history.


 


Thanks. Do you use co2?


----------

